# Spring Utah Turkey Hunt



## NewHunter (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm new to hunting and this spring I'm going turkey hunting with a bow and was wondering, not just the general area where turkeys hang out, but where you have personally shot a turkey and if it would be better if I use a blind or ghillie suit/camo?


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

My friendly advice to any new turkey hunter is to learn with a shotgun and no blind or decoys first. The best things about the sport have to do with calling one in one on one, as opposed to turning it into a shooting skill thing or changing the game by taking away his primary defenses with decoys or a blind.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

I've never caught one. but i did shoot one last year. You don't need a ghillie suit or blind.
Just wear camo and DON"T MOVE


----------



## NewHunter (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you for the advice, but I am not using a shotgun like I said in my question I am using a bow and it's not that easy to draw back without moving that much. This also makes it impossible to lay down or get really low to the ground because I have to have room to draw and aim which is not as simple or as motionless as a shotgun.


----------



## Little Creek Calls (Feb 23, 2015)

Like Skally said No Movement is the biggest key in calling in spring turkeys. It doesn’t matter what camo pattern or if you are wearing ghillie suit or old school flannel and denim, if you move when the birds can see you they will run away. Eye sight is there greatest defense. Because of this allot of archery hunters choose to hunt from blinds. The disadvantage to blinds is it makes it difficult change locations if a particular setup doesn’t work out. It also requires more patterning of flocks and if hunting public land and the potential of other hunters it is sort of putting all your eggs in one basket and setting yourself up for a higher rate of failure. If you choose not to use a blind I would recommend the use of one or more decoys to distract him. Placement is the key with decoys, he will strut for the decoy and when he turns away from you his fan will block his vision and allow you to draw and shoot. If you don't use decoys he is coming to the call he last heard and will not likely turn away. Decoys can tie you down a little as well but not to the extent of a blind. I personally don't use them much when using a shotgun but Decoys would be my recommendation for an archery hunter.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If you're dead set on using a bow, you should use a blind. If you're new to this, turkeys can be a very tough instructor. Better to have a blind and help cover your movements than trying to do it out in the open. Watch and learn how the birds come in and react, then try it without a blind next year. I could be wrong, but if you're new to this, and want to do it with a bow and no blind, you'll be party to a lot of disappointment up front.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

NewHunter said:


> Thank you for the advice, but I am not using a shotgun like I said in my question I am using a bow and it's not that easy to draw back without moving that much. This also makes it impossible to lay down or get really low to the ground because I have to have room to draw and aim which is not as simple or as motionless as a shotgun.


Use a Crossbow and all of the above Archery Problems will go away!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As for your poll, I have never caught a turkey but I have shot a number of them. 

All have been while I have been wearing camo with a shotgun. The first couple could of been shot with a bow and arrow even if I wasn't in a blind. I had hens within 5' of me and they never noticed me bringing the shotgun up to my shoulder to shoot the tom at 20' for my first turkey.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> If you're dead set on using a bow, you should use a blind. If you're new to this, turkeys can be a very tough instructor. Better to have a blind and help cover your movements than trying to do it out in the open. Watch and learn how the birds come in and react, then try it without a blind next year. I could be wrong, but if you're new to this, and want to do it with a bow and no blind, you'll be party to a lot of disappointment up front.


My three turkeys have been spot and stalk archery hunts.... farthest shot was 27 yards, closest was 18. it can be done! Just get out and try!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I've killed turkeys bout every way you can think of and I'll tell you hunting them out of a blind is the least satisfying way. Turkeys, and deer for that matter, just don't see blinds, now I am talking ground blinds that you hide inside of, not natural vegetation hide behind blinds.. They'll walk right up to them and let you shoot them. Using a bow, or cross bow, or pocket knife for that matter...it's still cheatin!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> I've killed turkeys bout every way you can think of and I'll tell you hunting them out of a blind is the least satisfying way. Turkeys, and deer for that matter, just don't see blinds, now I am talking ground blinds that you hide inside of, not natural vegetation hide behind blinds.. They'll walk right up to them and let you shoot them. Using a bow, or cross bow, or pocket knife for that matter...it's still cheatin!


 Have you seen the youtube videos of the kids killing turkeys from blinds with spears?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

No, but that doesn't surprise me. Turkeys just don't recognise blinds as a danger. I watch those videos about turkey hunting where the guys are all camo'd up, hiding inside a blind quivering like a teenage bride when a turkey comes walking right up, and they shoot it. Then they burst from the blinds all postal like, pumping their fists, belly bumpin, hooting and hollerin congrats all around...please. count me out, I ain't that guy.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> No, but that doesn't surprise me. Turkeys just don't recognise blinds as a danger. I watch those videos about turkey hunting where the guys are all camo'd up, hiding inside a blind quivering like a teenage bride when a turkey comes walking right up, and they shoot it. Then they burst from the blinds all postal like, pumping their fists, belly bumpin, hooting and hollerin congrats all around...please. count me out, I ain't that guy.


It's been several years since I can stomach turkey hunting videos out of a blind with decoys. It just wets my wood. Any open field decoy hunt just isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

hawglips said:


> It's been several years since I can stomach turkey hunting videos out of a blind with decoys. It just wets my wood. Any open field decoy hunt just isn't my cup of tea.


 Then you need to look up the "shoot and scoot" decoy video made by Primos. I'm new to turkey hunting and I was looking for videos online. I found more of what not to do. Coming from waterfowl hunting, I knew this "crew" was bad news when they showed up in black hoodies and their brand plastered all over (Turkey Reapers). If you can't stomach somewhat ethical use of a decoy, wait until you see this video.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Then you need to look up the "shoot and scoot" decoy video made by Primos. I'm new to turkey hunting and I was looking for videos online. I found more of what not to do. Coming from waterfowl hunting, I knew this "crew" was bad news when they showed up in black hoodies and their brand plastered all over (Turkey Reapers). If you can't stomach somewhat ethical use of a decoy, wait until you see this video.


The bird is a noble quarry if you hunt it right. These kind of tactics mock him and cheapen the sport.

No thanks.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

hawglips said:


> The bird is a noble quarry if you hunt it right. These kind of tactics mock him and cheapen the sport.
> 
> No thanks.


Thanks Hawg, I was so appalled I didn't know exactly what to say. Also, never in my days have I seen a worst display of shooting. They must have wounded half the birds they shot at. Disgusting.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> Thanks Hawg, I was so appalled I didn't know exactly what to say. Also, never in my days have I seen a worst display of shooting. They must have wounded half the birds they shot at. Disgusting.


 Also, just after the 2 second mark, the stupid kid grabbed one of the birds. I actually messaged this "crew" or "team" or whatever kids call it now days. I asked them if it were legal the way they were treating these wild birds. He replied with "we were just saying hello to the turkeys."


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried hunting with a compound bow. Turned the let-off down to 80% and draw weight to 55#, thinking I could hold forever. Didn't work out that way. Bow hand still gets real shaky after about 40 seconds.

This year I'm hunting with a longbow. The difference is being ready to shoot when the moment comes (compound) or shooting in the moment (longbow).

I'm guessing that if I'm successful with a longbow, it's because the bird won't react to my draw fast enough. Contrary to common belief, turkeys have a couple blind spots. One is when you're directly behind them. The other is when they're paying attention to something else. So, yup, I'm using a decoy.

Got to admit, a turkey's heart is a dang small target. His head ain't much bigger. So there's some ethical issues, here. I understand exactly what some guys are saying when they say shotgun is the only way to go. They're right. But seems to me that if you shoot a shotgun anything like the guys in that video, a good archer trumps the shotgun.

I ain't a good archer, yet. But still got a couple months to get there.


----------

